# Germany mistakenly neglects to tell 949 travelers they have coronavirus....



## PopsnTuff (Aug 16, 2020)

BERLIN - The German state of Bavaria said on Sunday it has tracked down most of the people returning from abroad who tested positive for the coronavirus but were not told about it in a debacle that embarrassed a possible successor to Chancellor Angela Merkel.

Bavaria said in a statement that it had found 903 of the 949 people who tested positive out of a total of 44,000 travelers returning to the country, while it could not locate personal data for 46 of the positive tests.

The tests had been carried out up to two weeks ago at special centers that were opened with great fanfare in the southern state, but problems with data entry meant that the travelers had been waiting for their test results for days.

Germany has managed to keep the number of COVID-19 cases and deaths relatively low compared to other European countries, but there are concerns about a possible second wave of the pandemic.
On Saturday, Germany saw the biggest increase in confirmed coronavirus cases since late April, a rise of 1,415, but on Sunday the increase was just 625, although fewer cases are usually registered at the weekend.
Reuters

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...-949-travelers-they-have-coronavirus-n1236892


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 9, 2022)

PopsnTuff said:


> confirmed coronavirus cases


"confirmed" ?   How ?   By the tests which have been shown to produce as many as fifty percent or more false positives ?  The tests which return 'positive' if someone had a cold in their lifetime ?


----------



## Bellbird (Jun 9, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> "confirmed" ?   How ?   By the tests which have been shown to produce as many as fifty percent or more false positives ?  The tests which return 'positive' if someone had a cold in their lifetime ?


No doubt that happens in many virus cases, but we are fortunate to have the medical scientists that develop the vaccines to help mankind.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 9, 2022)

Why did the so-called "scientists" ,  just like the "scientists" in Germ-a-many during the war,   develop things including the jabs that are toxic and do not produce any good immunity nor health results ?  
In what way did that help anyone except the ones who profited from it to the tune of trillions of dollars budget unprecedented in history as far as I know ?

The lack of effectiveness of the jabs has been proven.
The harm caused by them and the mandates and the shutdowns and the isolation also was proven.

Is that somehow "helpful " to mankind ?   - they think/thought it good and they  planned the plan to let people die to reduce the population, and to prevent woman from having children ..... as well as all the power and the money made they like from their evil plots and purposes and shenanigans,  the hooligans.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 9, 2022)

Mayo Clinic Webpage on COVID:

https://www.mayoclinic.org/coronavirus-covid-19/public-guidance

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Dr. Andrew Weil, MD on COVID

includes regular and natural medicine information on COVID

https://www.drweil.com/health-welln...id-19-what-you-should-know-about-coronavirus/


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 10, 2022)

Don't see how it makes much difference because on domestic flights infected passengers are sitting next to COVID negative passengers everyday. The center seat passenger is definitely in one's personal space and there is no getting around that.


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

*SMH*


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 10, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Don't see how it makes much difference because on domestic flights infected passengers are sitting next to COVID negative passengers everyday. The center seat passenger is definitely in one's personal space and there is no getting around that.


Some difference is that the actual number of people said to be infected/positive,  if they had no symptoms,  they were not contagious- their test was one of those false positives which later was realized but not publicized .   So out of 500 tested positive,  only 5 might have symptoms, maybe less,  so all the others were false positives.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Why did the so-called "scientists" ,  just like the "scientists" in Germ-a-many during the war,   develop things including the jabs that are toxic and do not produce any good immunity nor health results ?
> In what way did that help anyone except the ones who profited from it to the tune of trillions of dollars budget unprecedented in history as far as I know ?
> 
> The lack of effectiveness of the jabs has been proven.
> ...


Thanks, Just Jeff, for the hilarious satire! That's the best collection of ignorant lies about the vaccine that I've ever seen. 

At least, I'm assuming it was meant as satire. I'd hate to think that anyone on this forum actually believes such nonsense.

To get serious for a moment, I thank God - or whoever -  that I and my family and friends are fully vaccinated and boosted, and our lives have returned to normal, except for the minor inconvenience of still having to wear masks in a few places, such as medical facilities. And I think that will end soon, also. The "toxic" jabs (which are free) have ended a catastrophic worldwide epidemic, and changed the disease into a minor annoyance, like having a cold.  

And the vaccine has also cut the frequency of "long Covid" in half, from 5% to 2%.  Which is still thousands of people, but at least it is an improvement.  The  worldwide death rate has dropped from the millions to a tiny number, and those who are still dying of the disease are nearly all unvaccinated. But you knew all that already, and I thank you for the humor.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Thanks, Just Jeff, for the hilarious satire! That's the best collection of ignorant lies about the vaccine that I've ever seen.


While IN pharmacy, working in hospital pharmacies,  hearing from pharmacists, doctors, pharmacy representatives,  
I heard MORE lies than from any other sources all together, 
AND often they admitted it - they wanted the money, instead of helping people with the truth.

IN medical school forty years ago,  we were taught that the immunizations were developed for LESS THAN ten percent of the population, not for everyone. 
Many doctors, licensed and practicing,  have shown since wwII that ALL the vaccines cause harm - proved it scientifically and in experience.  

So who is lying ?    Who is telling the truth ?   Keep searching , never stop searching,  for the truth, 
NOT for what is politically correct.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> And the vaccine has also cut the frequency of "long Covid" in half, from 5% to 2%. Which is still thousands of people, but at least it is an improvement. The worldwide death rate has dropped from the millions to a tiny number, and those who are still dying of the disease are nearly all unvaccinated.


Fake news.  Falsified on purpose,  for gain/ money, power, prestige/ to keep their jobs and promote the errors.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> I thank God - or whoever -  that I and my family and friends are fully vaccinated and boosted, and our lives have returned to normal, except for the minor inconvenience of still having to wear masks in a few places, such as medical facilities. And I think that will end soon, also. The "toxic"jabs (which are free) have ended a catastrophic worldwide epidemic, and changed the disease into a minor annoyance, like having a cold.



Sunny, you totally crack me up with your humorous postings.
I used to think you were serious, but then I realized that you're just making things up.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm glad I'm providing amusement, John, although this is anything but a funny topic.

What part of my note do you think I'm "just making up?"


----------

